# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  مكتب سعيد عبد الحميد   المحامى   من أحكام محاكم الجنايات المصرية

## lawyer66

*مكتب سعيد عبد الحميد   المحامى * 
*من أحكام محاكم الجنايات المصرية*
*              قاتل امه*
*وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ أَلاَّ تَعْبُدُواْ إِلاَّ إِيَّاهُ** وَبِالْوَالِدَيْنِ إِحْسَانًا** إِمَّا يَبْلُغَنَّ عِندَكَ الْكِبَرَ** أَحَدُهُمَا أَوْ كِلاَهُمَا فَلاَ تَقُل لَّهُمَآ أُفٍّ وَلاَ تَنْهَرْهُمَا وَقُل** لَّهُمَا قَوْلاً كَرِيمًا . وَاخْفِضْ لَهُمَا جَنَاحَ الذُّلِّ مِنَ الرَّحْمَةِ** وَقُل رَّبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيرًا . رَّبُّكُمْ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا** فِي نُفُوسِكُمْ إِن تَكُونُواْ صَالِحِينَ فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ لِلأَوَّابِينَ** غَفُورًا {الإسراء/23-25**}*

*ق 7295 لسنة 2002 تاريخ الحكم 7/9/2002* 
*محكمة محكمة جنايات القاهرة*
* بعد سماع المرافعة والاطلاع على الاوراق والمدوالة .* 
*حيث ان وقائع هذه الدعوى حسبما استقرت في عقيدة المحكمة واطمأن إليها وجدانها تحصيلا من مطالعة سائر اوراقها وما جرى فيها ودار بشأنها بالجلسة توجز في انه نظرا للخلافات المتكررة بين المتهم محمد حسن محمد سليم ووالدته عزيزه حمدى حسين بسبب شعورة واحساس وهمى لديه انها تفرق في المعاملة بينه وبين شقيقيه وايضا بسبب إلحاحها الدائم عليه بأن يبحث له عن عمل يرتزق منه وكان يقابل مطلبها هذا بمزيد من الضيق والتبرم والخلود الى النوم والراحة مستحلا أن يعيش من كدها في البيت والحقل وكد شقيقيه احمد وعادل معها وزاد من تبرمه رفضها احيانا تلبيه طلباته المتكررة للنقود حتى تحفزه على تلبيه مطلبها والالتحاق بأى عمل يتعيش منه خاصه وأنه تجاوز من العمر الثلاثين عاماً وقد ناصبها المتهم العداء بل واعتدى عليها من قبل ضربا بأن ركلها في بطنها ولم يكتفى وانما هداه تفكيره الاثيم الى قتلها والخلاص منها وزين له الشيطان سوء عمله فقضى يومين كاملين سابقين على تنفيذ جريمته بفكر وهدوء ورويه في الامر ويقبله على كل الوجوه حتى وصل الى عقيدة راسخة واصرار وتصميم لارجعة فيه ولاعدول مما عقد العزم وبيت النية عليه وهو (القتل) حتى كانت الليلة السابقة على الحادث قضاها ساهرا لم يغمض له جفن ليس خلقا لان العاطفة اخذته بأمه التى يدبر لقتلها ولا لأنه في حيرة من امره وتردد بين الاقدام على جريمته او الاحجام عنها وانما ساهرا يعد لجريمته عدتها ويرسم للتنفيذ خطته حتى انتهى من التفكير والتصميم ومن الاعداد والتخطيط وكافة الاعمال التحضيرية لجريمته الشنعاء بل تجاوز هذه المراحل ودلف بهدوء وثبات الى مرحلة البدء في التنفيذ لايردعه رادع من خلق او من ضمير ولايرهبه ويحثه على العدول شرع أو قانون حتى اذا انسلخ من الليل النهار واتى صباح يوم الحادث 2002/3/9 وكان يعلم يقينا أن امه اعتادت حوالى الساعة الثامنة من صباح كل يوم وجميع افراد الاسرة نيام ان تخرج من المسكن والواقع بحارة ابن نصير عرب راشد من اعمال قسم حلوان وتعبر منه الى ملحق جديد تميلكونه يؤدى بها الى الطريق العام تحضر الخبز وطعام الافطار له ولباقى افراد الاسرة ثم تعود من نفس الطريق فتربص بها وكمن لها في المكان والزمان المعتادين لذهابها وعودتها قابعا داخل احدى حجرات مبنى الملحق حتى احس بوقع خطواتها عائدة وانتظر في مكانه المستتر حتى تجاوزته ثم خرج عليها من مكمنه هذا وكان قد اعد قالبا من الطوب الاحمر الموضوع في المكان وقبض عليه بيد من حديد وانطلق خلفها كالسهم وباغتها بأن هوى به على رأسها بكل ما أوتى من قوة فسقطت على الارض وتبعثر الطعام من بين يديها مختلطا بالدماء الغزيرة التى اندفعت من موضع اصابتها والمتهم أو الشيطان المارق اذى اظلم قلبه تماما من نور الايمان ضرايا من كل شفقة ورحمة وأصاب العمى بصرة وبصيرته عن وصايا الاديان ببر الوالدين والاحسان إليهما تناول أداة جريمته من فوق رأس امه المهشم ورجمها بتلك الاداة في ذات الموضع من الرأس والوجه مرات عدة حتى تفتت القالب ولكن نار الجريمة مازالت مشتعلة بداخله فأسرع الى كرسى خشبى للحمام وهوى به ضربا عدة مرات في ذات الموضع القاتل من جسدها قاصدا ازهاق روحها وحتى يأتيه اليقين من موتها فأحدث بها الاصابات الموصوفة بتقرير الصفة التشريحيه واودت بحياتها . وحيث أن الواقعة مستخلصة من هذا التصوير المتقدم قامت وتوافرت الادلة على صحتها وثبوتها قطعياً في حق المتهم المذكور تحصيلا مما شهد به في تحقيقات النيابة العامة المقدم مصطفى احمد عبد الجليل واعتراف المتهم في تلك التحقيقات ومعاينة النيابة العامة واخيرا ماثبت من الاطلاع على تقرير الصفة التشريحية . فقد شهد المقدم مصطفى احمد عبد الجليل الضابط بالادارة العامة لمباحث القاهرة أن تحرياته السرية اكدت قيام المتهم بارتكاب الحادث واقدامة على قتل امه بسبب الخلافات بينهما وشعورة بتفرقة في المعاملة بينه وبين شقيقيه وأنه صباح يوم الواقعة 2002/3/9 وبعد أن عقد العزم وبيت النية على قتلها كمن لها في احدى حجرات المسكن الجديد الملحق بالقديم وبيده قالب من الطوب ضربها به على راسها ثم بكرسى خشبى قاصدا قتلها وتعددت ضرباته حتى تيقن من موتها ثم نشر غطاء على جسدها المسجى وغادر المنزل واخذ يهم على وجهه في الطرقات الى ان قرر تسليم نفسه للسلطات وادلى باعترافات عن جريمته وكل مايتصل بها من تفصيلات على النحو المشروح . وفى التحقيق اعترف المتهم محمد حسن محمد سليم اعترافا تفصيليا بجريمته وان الدفع إليها شعوره بأنها تفرق في المعاملة بينه وبين شقيقيه وعقبها عليه بسبب قعودة عن العمل وعزوفه عن المشاركة في نفقات المنزل فضاق بها وعقد العزم على قتلها واخذ يفكر مليا في الجريمة وكيفيه تنفيذها لمدة يومين سابقين على ارتكابها وفى الليلة السابقة على الحادث ظل ساهرا يدبر الامر ويعد العدة ويرسم الخطة وأنه كان يعلم يقينياً خروجها كل صباح لشراء الخبز وطعام الافطار فكمن لها صبيحه يوم الحادث 2002/3/9 في مكان ايقن مرورها منه احدى حجرات المنزل الجديد وعند عودتها خرج من مكمنه واندفع خلفها وباغتها بأن ضربها على رأسها بكل قوة بقالب من الطوب حتى سقطت على الارض وتناول القالب ورجمها عدة مرات ثم امسك بكرسى خشبى صغير واستأنف اعتدائه عليها في ذات الموضع من الرأس والوجه قاصدا إزهاق روحها ولم يتركها الا بعد ان تيقن من موتها ثم نشر غطاء على الجسد المسجى وغادر المنزل يهم على وجه في الطرقات حتى سلم نفسه للسلطات . وثبت من الاطلاع على المعاينة التى اجرتها النيابة العامة لمسرح الحادث ان العقار الذى وقعتا فيه الجريمة كائن بحارة نصر الله التابعة لعرب راشد قسم حلوان وان الجثة مسجاه على ظهرها بأرضية الصالة وتوجد قوالب من الطوب الاحمر في المكان وأن بالجثة اصابة بالوجه بجوار الحاجب الايمن وجرح اسفل العين اليمنى واخر على الجبهه وثلاثه جروح مدممة بالرأس اثنين في الجانب الايمن واخر في منتصف الرأس من الخلف وأن هناك بقع دماء متناثره على الحائط المجاور لمكان الجثة وكسر من قالب طوب بجوار الجثة وكرسى خشبى صغير ملوث بالدماء وقوالب طوب احمر بجوار الرأس وبقايا طعام متناثرة على الارض عبارة عن اقراص طعمية وارغفة خبز. وتقرير الصفة التشريحية افاد ان بجثة المجنى عليها الاصابات الحيوية الاتية :- 1- جرح مشرذم حوافة متكدمة اطرافه متباعدة بطول حوالى 9 سم يقع بيسار خلفية فروة الرأس. 2- جرح مشرذم حوافة متكدمة ومتباعدة يقع يمين فروة الرأس طوله حوالى 8 سم بوضع مستعرض وطرفه أعلى صيوان الاذن اليمنى بمسافة 7 سم . 3- جرح مشرذم حوافه متكدمة بطول حوالى 5 ر 1 سم يقع بيمين فروة الرأس أعلى صيوان الاذن اليمنى بحوالى 3 سم . 4- جرح مشرذم حوافه متكدمة بطول حوالى 4 سم يقع صيوان الاذن اليمنى بمسافة 5 ر 2 سم . 5- جرح مشرذم حوافه متكدمة يقع باعلى يمين الجبهه تحت منبت الشعر الامامى يبعد يمينا عن الخط المنصف للوجه مسافه 2 سم وطول الجرح 4 سم بعرض 5ر سم . 6- جرح مشرذم حوافه متكدمه زاوى الشكل يبدأ من عند الحاجب الايمن ويبعد حوالى 2 سم من الخط المنصف للوجه بطول حوالى 8 سم . 7- جرح مشرذم حوافه متكدمة يقع حول اعلى غضروف الاذن اليمنى بطول 4 سم احدث شرخا بغضروف تلك الاذن وتكدمه بالصيوان . 8-كدم متسحج بلون داكن غير منتظم الشكل في مساحة 8×6 يقع يسار الجبهة يبدأ من عند خط الشعر الامامى وينتهى بجانب العين اليسرى مع تكدم بتلك العين . 9- كدم داكن بوحشية العين اليمنى اعلى الجبهة في مساحة 4×4 سم . 10- سحج متكدم بخلفية الساعد الايسر اعلى خلفية المرفق بحوالى 3 سم . 11- كدم غير منتظم الشكل في مساحة حوالى 4×3 سم بوسط الظهر من الناحية اليمنى واردف التقرير فأوضح ان تلك الاصابات ذات طبيعة رضية ورضية احتكاكي حدثت من المصادمة بجسم أو اجسام صلبة راضه اجزاء منها خشنة السطح ايا كان نوعها وهى جائزة الحدوث وفق التصوير الوارد بمذكرة النيابة وفى تاريخ يعاصر التاريخ المعطى للواقعة بتلك المذكرة واختتم التقرير فارجح الوفاة الى تلك الاصابات بالراس وما احدثته من الكسور بعظام قاع الجمجمة وتهتك السحايا ونزيف دماغى وصدمة . وبجلسة المحاكمة مثل المتهم وانكر الاتهام بالوصف الوارد بأمر الاحالة ومحامية اسهب في شرح ظروف الدعوى ثم ابدى دفوعا ستوردها المحكمة فو موضعها المناسب من هذا الحكم ايرادا لها وردا عليها بما يقسط الدفاع حقه . وحيث ان المحكمة اوردت انفا في مدونات هذا الحكم أدلة الثبوت في الدعوى مما مفاده ومؤداه انها تثق بها وتعول عليها وتطمئن إليها وذلك لقوتها وتكاملها وسدادها وتشيح بوجهها وعقيدتها عن انكار المتهم للتهمة بجلسة المحاكمة حسب الوصف الوارد بأمر الاحالة بحسبانه - وفى معتقدها - لايعدو ان يكون دربا من دروب دفاعه عن نفسه ورغبة منه في التخلص من الاتهام والافلات من العقاب ولاينال من هذا القضاء كما لايغير من الامر شيئا ما دفع به محاميه بالجلسة من الدفوع التالية :- أولا:- الدفع ببطلان اعتراف المتهم بمحضر الشرطة وتحقيق النيابة وقال الدفاع شرحا لهذا الدفع أن هذا الاعتراف يتسم بالغموض والتناقض والمتهم اصابه المرض النفسى بسبب تعطله عن العمل مما ادى الى اختلال تفكيره الذى امتد الى ارادته ودلل على ذلك بقوله ان المتهم تناقض في تحديد الضربات التى كالها للمجنى عليها لدى سؤاله في النيابة العامة والمحكمة من جانبها ترد على هذا الدفع بأنه غير سديد من كافة وجوهه ذلك ان المطالعة لاعتراف المتهم في التحقيق تتوافر لديه القناعة بأنه قد استوفى كل مقومات صحته وسلامته للاطمئنان إليه والتعويل عليه حيث ادلى به المتهم بكل هدوء ورويه ثابت الجنان مرتب الافكار والاقوال مما يقطع بتوافر الادراك والتمييز لديه وحريه الاختيار وكان الاعتراف صريحا ومطابقا للحقيقة ومتطابقا بقامع باقى ادلة الثبوت في الدعوى واستند الى اجراءات صحيحه لاتشوبها شائبه او بطلان ينال من سلامته واختتم المتهم اعترافه هذا في تلك التحقيقات بأن احدا لم يجبره عليه وأنه يعى ما يقول كما أن الضربات فهى محدده على لسان المتهم في التحقيق بما يرفع عنه قاله التناقض حيث قرر مانصه أنا ضربتها على دماغها ضربتين أو ثلاثه بقالب الطوب ولما وقعت على الارض قمت ضاربها على وشها ورأسها ثلاث مرات وضربتها بالكرسى ثلاث أو أربع مرات على وشها ورأسها والمحكمة وهى تحصى هذه الضربات حسبما عددها المتهم وفى حدها الاقصى الوارد بأقواله فأنها تبلغ عشر ضربات وهو ما يكاد يتفق تماما وما ورد بتقرير الصفة التشريحية من وجود أحدى عشر اصابه بالوجه والرأس لدى المجنى عليها وبتحقيق التطابق على هذا النحو بين الدليل الفنى مستمدا من تقرير الطب الشرعى والدليل القولى مستمدا من اعتراف المتهم في هذا الخصوص يضحى هذا الدفع خليقا بالرفض سيما وأن ما اثاره الدفاع للوجه الآخر لهذا الدفع والمتعلق بالاضطراب أو المرض النفسى فهو لا يصلح سببا لبطلان الاعتراف ولا يعدم المسئولية الجنائية للمتهم عن جريمته فالمحكمة من ناحية اقامت الدليل فيما تقدم على صحة اعتراف المتهم في التحقيق أما اذا كان مقصد الدفاع أن المرض النفسى ألم بالمتهم حال اقترافه لجريمته فهو نعى مردود اذ خلت اوراق الدعوى من دليل على هذا الادعاء للدفاع كما ان المتهم لدى سؤاله في التحقيق اعترف بالتهمة المسندة إليه واجاب على استجواب النيابة العامة في هدوء المفكر ورزانه العاقل الذى يزن ما يقوله ويقدر ما ينفعه وما يضره من غير خلط ولا اضطراب واوضح ان احدا لم يجبره على هذا الاعتراف وانه يعى ما يقول هذا من ناحيه ومن ناحيه ثانيه فإن المستقر عليه فقها وقضاء ان الحالات النفسية ليست في الاصل من موانع العقاب كالجنون العاهة العقلية اللذين يجعلان الجانى فاقد للشعور والاختيار في عمله وقت ارتكاب الجريمة وفقا لنص المادة 62 من قانون العقوبات وانما المرض العقلى الذى يوصف بأنه جنون او عاهه في العقل وتنعدم به المسئولية الجنائية قانونا هو ذلك المرض الذى من شأنه ان يعدم الشعور والادراك اما سائر الامراض والاحوال النفسية التى لا تفقد الشخص شعوره وادراكه فلا تعد سببا لانعدام المسئولية الجنائية . ثانيا:- الدفع بعدم معقولية الواقعة وتناقض الدليلين القولى والفنى يعد من قبيل الدفوع الموضوعية التى لاتستأهل بحسب الاصل ردا صريحا يكفى ان يكون الرد عليها مستفادا من ادله الثبوت التى عولت عليها المحكمة بما يفيد اطراحها كافة الاعتبارات التى ساقها الدفاع لحملها على عدم الاخذ بها دون ان تكون ملزمة ببيان عله اطراحها اياها. ثالث:- الدفع بإنتفاء نيه (القتل) لدى المتهم وطلب الدفاع تعديل وصف التهمة الى جريمة الضرب المقضى الى الموت ودلل الدفاع بقوله ان طبيعة الاداه المستخدمة في الاعتداء قالب الطوب حصل عليها المتهم بطريق الصدفه مما ينفى عنه نية (القتل) وهذا الدفع يجر المحكمة الى الحديث عن نيه (القتل) او القصد الخاص في جناية (القتل) العمد وقد قامت بنفس المتهم من حاصل ما طرحته المحكمة من ظروف الدعوى ومن ضغينة مسبقة يحملها المتهم لامه المجنى عليها للخلافات السابق الاشارة إليها ولا تصلح بحال من الاحوال لتكون دافعا وباعثا على قتل الام خاصة وان مبعث كل هذه الخلافات قعود المتهم عن الالتحاق بعمل وهو عاطل بالفعل حسبما قرر بذلك في التحقيقات كما نهضت هذه النية وتوافرات لديه من استعماله اداة من شأنها ان تحدث الموت عاجلا وهى قالب الطوب الاحمر والكرسى الخشبى خاصه إذا سدد منها العديد من الضربات الى مواضع قاتله في جسد المجنى عليها وهى الرأس والوجه عن قصد منه وصمم عليه يتمثل في ازهاق روحها فأحدث بها الاصابات المبينه بتقرير الصفة التشريحية وأيان عنها الحكم تفصيلا من قبل واودت بحايتها على التو . رابعا:- الدفع بإنتفاء سبق الاصرار ويؤسسه الدفاع على قالة الاضطراب النفسى للمتهم وهى قاله سبق للمحكمة ان ردت عليها بما فيه الكفاية كما أن المتهم وذويه المسئولين في التحقيقات لم يشر احدا منهم مسأله الاضطرابات النفسية من بعيد أو من قريب وسبق الاصرار - كما هو معلوم - حالة ذهنية تقوم بنفس الجانى فلا يستطيع احد ان يشهد بها مباشرة بل تستفاد من وقائع خارجية يستخلصها القاضى منها استخلاصا وهذا الظرف المشدد ثابت في حق المتهم من اعترافه في التحقيق أنه فكر وانتوى وخطط ودبر حيله يومين والليلة السابقة على الحادث وصمم على قتل المجنى عليها واعد لهذا الغرض قالبا من الطوب الاحمر وكرسى خشبى وتخير وقتا لتنفيذ جريمته الصباح الباكر حيث يكون كل افراد اسرته مازالوا نياما لمفاجئه المجنى عليها حتى لاتجد من تستغيث به وما ان ظفر بها بعد رحلة الذهاب والاياب كل صباح حتى هوى على رأسها بكل قوة وعنف وكرر ضرباته في هذا الموضع القائل والوجه يحققا لمقصده المصمم عليه والمتمثل في ازهاق روحها ولم يتركها حتى يتقن من موتها حسبما قرر في التحقيق وبذا يضحى الدفع المبدى بهذا الخصوص مرفوض. خامسا:- الدفع بانتفاء الترصد بقاله ان المتهم وقت الجريمة كان في منزله ولم يترصد المجنى عليها في مكان آخر يتحقق به معنى الترصد حسب مفهوم الدفاع وهذا الدفع ليس احسن حظا من سابقيه ومن ثم تبادر المحكمة الى القضاء برفضه ذلك أن الترصد كما عرفته المادة 232 من قانون العقوبات معناه تربص الانسان لشخص في جهه او جهات كثيرة مدة من الزمن طويلة كانت او قصيرة ليتوصل الى قتله أو ايذائه ...... ومن هذا يتضح أن المشرع عنى بالنص على الترصد وجعله متكافئا لظرف سبق الاصرار في تشديد العقاب وسبب التشديد أن الترصد عمل خارجى يقوم به الجانى فيكشف به عن معنى الغدر في اجرامه ... ومن النص التشريعى يبين أن المشرع لم يحدد مكانا يصلح للترصد واستبعد أماكن أخرى وانما حسب هذا المفهوم التشريعى فإن كل مكان يصلح لان يتربص فيه الجانى بالمجنى عليه حتى تحين له الفرصة ويباغته بالاعتداء عليه غدراً وغيله ينطبق عليه معنى الترصد وبالتالى فإن تربص المتهم محمد حسن سليم واختبائه بإحدى حجرات المنزل الذى تسير فيه امه المجنى عليها امنه مطمئنه من شر أى اعتداء اذ هى في بيتها وبين ذويها فإذا خرج عليها وهى على هذا النحو شخص ما وهو احد ابنائها وباغتها بالاعتداء تحقيقا لمقصده المصمم عليه سلفا وهو ازهاق روحها فإن جريمته على هذا النحو وحسب هذا التصوير يتحقق فيها معنى الترصد كما قصده الشارع فى المادة سالفة الذكر ولايغير من ذلك كون المكان الذى وقع به الترصد هو منزل المتهم أو المجنى عليها وانما المنزل على هذا النحو يتحقق فيه معنى الترصد بصورة اقدح واشد لأن المجنى عليها تتنقل فيه اكثر امنا وطمانينه من اى مكان اخر لاحساسها انها بين اهلها وعشيرتها كما يتحقق الترصد ايضا في هذه المعادلة في جانب المتهم بصورة اشد واقدح لان اعتدائه على والدته في هذا المكان الآمن يمثل المفاجئه والمباغته وعدم التوقع من جانب المجنى عليها والغدر من جانبه في اقسى صورة واخس معانيه . وحيث ان المحكمة وبإجماع الاراء استطلعت رأى فضيلة مفتى الجمهورية وورد بتقريره المرفق بأوراق الدعوى بالموافقة على الحكم بإعدام المتهم وهو وما انتهى إليه قضاء المحكمة وبإجماع الأراء جزاءً وفاقا لما ارتكبه المتهم من فعل اثيم سلب به حياة امه المجنى عليها وهى التى كانت سببا لان يهبه الله الحياه والوجود وأضحى بجريمته الشنعاء من العصاه الذين عصوا الله ورسوله عندما اوصوا في العديد من المواضع في الكتاب والسنة المطهرة الابناء ببر الوالدين والاحسان إليهما وعدم الإساءه ولو بكلمة " أف " من قوله تعالى " ولا تقل لهما أف ولا تنهرهما" وقال احد الصالحين لو أن هناك لفظ اخف من كلمة " أف " لقاله رب العالمين. والمحكمة وهى تختم القضاء في هذه الدعوى توجه حديثها للمتهم بأن القلوب اذا كانت قد ضاقت بك وبفعلك الأثيم وجريمتك الشنعاء فاذهب الى ربك فقد تتسع لك رحمته لان رحمته وسعت كل شىء. وحيث انه وتأسيسا على كل ما تقدم يستقر في وجدان المحكمة قطعا ويقينا أن :- محمد حسن محمد سليم في يوم 2002/3/9 بدائرة قسم حلوان محافظة القاهرة قتل عمدا عزيزة حمدى حسين طماع مع سبق الاصرار والترصد بأن بيت النية على قتلها وعقد العزم على ذلك وترصد لها بالمكان الذى ايقن سلفا دلوقها إليه وما أن ظفر بها حتى باغتها وضربها بحجر على رأسها سقطت على أثره أرضا ثم انهال عليه ضربا بذات الحجر بمقعد خشبى وفى ذات الموضع من جسدها قاصدا من ذلك قتلها فأحدث بها الاصابات الموصوفه بتقرير الصفة التشريحية والتى اودت بحياتها . ويتعين تبعها لذلك حسبما اوجبته المادة 304 / 2 اجراءات وعقابه نزولا على مقتضى المواد 230 ، 231 ، 232 عقوبات بعد استطلاع الراى الشرعى طبقا للمادة 281 إجراءات مع إلزام المتهم بالمصاريف الجنائية عملا بالمادة 313 اجراءات . فلهذه الاسباب وبعد الاطلاع على المواد سالفة الذكر حكمت المحكمة حضوريا بإجماع الاراء بمعاقبة محمد حسن محمد سليم بالإعدام والزمته المصاريف الجنائية . صدر هذا الحكم وتلى علنا بجلسة 2002/7/9*
*منقول*

----------


## منهل التأمل

قال الله تبارك وتعالى :  (     
*إِمَّا يَبْلُغَنَّ عِندَكَ الْكِبَرَ** أَحَدُهُمَا أَوْ  كِلاَهُمَا فَلاَ تَقُل لَّهُمَآ أُفٍّ وَلاَ تَنْهَرْهُمَا وَقُل**  لَّهُمَا قَوْلاً كَرِيمًا . وَاخْفِضْ لَهُمَا جَنَاحَ الذُّلِّ مِنَ  الرَّحْمَةِ** وَقُل رَّبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيرًا .    )     الإســـراء* - 23

----------

